# [resolved]Dell 720 Printer



## aliboy22 (Jan 26, 2007)

Hallo my printer will not print anything from the web or from text i have changed the colour ink it used to work. when i check the ink it shows black is full up, if black runs out but i got colour would it still work. Whatever i print the page comes out clear can you help! thank you


----------



## jflan (May 29, 2005)

*Re: Dell 720 Printer*

If the printer has been sitting idle for a length of time, the printheads can clog.
Try running the Dell printer's Head Cleaning Utility.

Start > Control Panel > Printers and Faxes > Rightclick on your printer's icon > Properties > Maintenance

From there you should see the controls for Printhead Cleaning.
You should see an improvement after about 2-3 runs.
If not, we will have to try something else.


----------



## aliboy22 (Jan 26, 2007)

*Re: Dell 720 Printer*

Done what you said still not working all the test pages come out blank?.


----------



## jflan (May 29, 2005)

*Re: Dell 720 Printer*

Fold a paper towel into quarters and moisten with water.
Take out one of the cartridges and (very gently) see if it will blot a consistent pattern with light pressure.

If the cartridges will not blot, they have dried up and you will have to replace them.


----------



## aliboy22 (Jan 26, 2007)

*Re: Dell 720 Printer*

Hi just to say my ink has dryed and thank you


----------



## jflan (May 29, 2005)

*Re: Dell 720 Printer*

Thanks for posting back with your findings !

It's generally recommended that with an inkjet printer you should try to print at least one full-color page a week to keep the printhead clear.

I'll often print the 10-day forecast from Weather.com to have something at least semi-useful  as a result.


----------

